# Fireplace Blower Motor - Dedicated?



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Tapped off living room for us.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Up Sell! I think I'd grab another circuit or run a single run.

You don't need to dim the lights or the other possible electronic's...

JMO. . .


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Kind of a waste to pull a new circuit for it... I think they use less than an amp...


----------



## OKelectric (Mar 6, 2012)

we also tap the LR circuit


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I know I've seen the mechanical code provision that required heating equipment to be on it's own circuit. I've always run a dedicated circuit for that reason- so a fault in an appliance doesn't kill the heat.

The same logic applies, even if it's a gas furnace with an electric igniter.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i really don't consider a fireplace as a main heating source, just supplemental. So if it trips the breaker, not a big deal.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> i really don't consider a fireplace as a main heating source, just supplemental. So if it trips the breaker, not a big deal.


:blink:
Overload or fault..........kind of a big deal.:thumbsup:


----------

